# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  ولادة معزة بجهازين تناسلين و6 أرجل

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ولادة معزة بجهازين تناسلين و6 أرجل


ولدت في الأردن معزة لها ستة أرجل وجهازين تناسلين، بحسب صحيفة "الرأي" الأردنية.

ويتدلى اثنان من الأرجل الخلفية من أعلى الجسم ولا يصلان إلى الأرض، في حالة ولادة نادرة بحسب أطباء بيطريين.

وأشار صاحب المعزة علي الطواقين الذي يسكن منطقة الكرامة بالأغوار الوسطى، إلى أن المعزة ولدت منذ أسبوع وتأكل وتشرب طبيعيا.

وأضاف الطواقين أن هذه الولادة الاولى للمعزة الأم التي ولدت توأما آملا ان تجرى عليها الأبحاث لمعرفة حدوث هذه الحالات النادرة.


المصدر:باسم يوسف


*

----------

